# Found Keys



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

While out getting firewood in the Tintic, south of Eureka area, we found some keys which need to be described in order to be claimed. We attempted to stop the person who we thought they belonged to, twice, but they didn't want to. I hope w can find the person they belong to.


----------

